# Are you a health/fitness role model?



## crash_cart (Dec 4, 2007)

In my short time in this field, I have met a wide range of EMS personnel. There are a few semi-dedicated vollies who are in it for the "social" aspect, while others treat it with a dead seriousness and are constantly looking at advancing their skills.  The latter is what I try to emulate and from, the former, well, I maintain my distance.  How about personal health and well-being?  I know a few who think a paunchy and out of shape paramedic is a walking contradiction of what EMS is all about.  I work out three times a week for 45 minutes.  I love to do cardio on the machines-treadmills, stairclimbers, and the like.  I could do a bit more I suppose, but life has a way of keeping you busy.:wacko:  So are you a role model for health and fitness?  Or does your personal fitness level not that important to the job?


----------



## MayEMT (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow I believe health and fitness are so important esp in our field. i just wish all medics took the issue more seriously as some could care less what they do to themselves. living an unhealthy lifestyle just shortens your career span and increases the chance for early burn out. why waste your education on a career that will only last 7-10 years if it doesnt kill you before then? i wouldnt say im the ultimate role model. far from it. but i care enough about my health as well as those of my coworkers and everyone in general...just my opinion of course....  B)


----------



## ki4mus (Dec 4, 2007)

personally I am not in the best shape, but I am healthy. I run some, but like most people on my squad we stay healthy just from working (cutting wood, putting up hay, other farm work...) My pa told me (years ago) that he would teach me to repeal/mountain climb, when I could hold my own weight with no problem, I think this is a good goal for a starting place, it makes me mad when I see some people waddle into the unit when they are out of shape. Sorry but I don't think that this is the job for people with obesity...

don't get me wrong weight has nothing to do with it, a guy I run with is 350lbs, but he can lift that with no problem, none of it is dead weight...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not in the best shape at all, but I'm working on changing that. I've changed my diet, started back up competitive paintball, and started cycling (can't run too much due to a bad ankle).


----------



## medic001918 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not in the best shape, but I'm in decent shape.  I don't smoke or drink.  And I try to get to the gym anywhere between three and five times a week.  I also walk my dog pretty much daily (we miss a day here and there).  I used to be in great shape, working on getting back there.

Shane
NREMT-P


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Dec 5, 2007)

i try and keep myself in the best shape. it is pretty tough to do up here at school given the food choices every day greasy food pizza or cereal. i get to the gym and run but i also play rugby which keeps me up on my excercise hahaha. i wish i were in tip top shape but hey im almost there i lost 18 pounds and atleast keeping that off. i remember one time we were on an mci our rig was transporting with a medic the pt coded then as the medic who was well overweight then had a heart attack and coded himself. he died of a blockage in his aorta.


----------



## fit4duty (Dec 12, 2007)

I keep myself in better than average shape by choice. IMO doing something, anything is always better than sitting on your *** and talking about doing it. I had a conversation with some relatively young E's and a baby medic last week about cleaner nutrition and exercise and the consistent response from all of them concerned time or cost ==> can't find any (time), don't have enough (time), and isn't it expensive to eat like that?

The ugly truth is this: there is always enough time, if you want it bad enough. 
There is always time to eat, even on shift
There is always time to train, even if you have kids, and school
There is always time to make the right choices.

The key words here are choice and cost. And it will cost you --- the catch is will you pay now with a higher grocery bill because you bought fresh instead of packaged? Or will pay 20 years from now as a victim of some preventable chronic disorder that forces you to use the EMS system as a taxi service, in addition to having to find away to pay for over-priced prescriptions on a fixed income.  Will you pay now by being slightly inconvenienced because you have to shuffle some things around to make it to the gym or prepare your food the night before your shift? Or will you pay in five to ten years with a disability or workers comp due to a chronic injury  that leads to a career ending injury because your body couldn't take the wear, tear and stress this industry doles out like candy.

Everybody pays. Everybody has a choice. Its simple a matter of when do you want to have to ante up?

If  you are a newbie coming in; set yourself up right by learning how to eat consistently and healthily on and off shift. In addition to participating in a training program that enables you to be reasonably consistent over the long term.

If you've got some years in, and the waist line to prove it, don't think it can't happen to you. One of the ambulance companies where I live has had 4 guys go down for significant cardiac issues since September. Only one was over 50. So the second you put down the diet soda, the smokes, sonic and/or burrito you are reducing your risk factors. Now just ease into some kind of consistent training and hell you might be able to another 20years ( a complete dramatization of course )

Choose wisely because it definitely makes a difference


----------



## emtff376 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was not in good shape at all when starting in EMS/fire, but have since changed.  I've lost 80 pounds and have started competing in triathlon.

I could say I lost weight for this or that, but when it all boils down, I did it for me and my health.  I had a hard time coming to this realization, especially when I devoted my life to helping others.

I make time for myself every day.  I feel guilty about this sometimes.  I don't run millions of miles and eat cardboard.  I eat regular food and try to run 3 to 5 miles a day as well as bike, swim and lift weights throughout the week.  I am mindful of how much and what I eat.  

Put your mind to it and you can accomplish anything.

I'm always willing to help.  If you want help with diet/health/fitness, please let me know.


----------



## MayEMT (Dec 12, 2007)

fit4duty said:


> The ugly truth is this: there is always enough time, if you want it bad enough.
> There is always time to eat, even on shift
> There is always time to train, even if you have kids, and school
> There is always time to make the right choices.
> ...



Rock on! B)


----------



## Jon (Dec 22, 2007)

unfortunately, I am a Roll model. If I lie down on a hill... I roll. 

I'm trying to get in better shape, and am actually trying to start bicycling again.


----------



## crash_cart (Feb 8, 2008)

> I was not in good shape at all when starting in EMS/fire, but have since changed.  I've lost 80 pounds and have started competing in triathlon.
> 
> I could say I lost weight for this or that, but when it all boils down, I did it for me and my health.  I had a hard time coming to this realization, especially when I devoted my life to helping others.
> 
> ...




Congratulations to you. Like anything else, it takes effort and determination.  Since the new year, I've dropped from 210 to 180.  I also have a workout plan in place and will start implementing that after my class ends on the 11th.  It's really a mindset thing really.  Instead of the bearclaw at the station, reach for the sweatpants and treadmill:excl: But the bearclaw is sooooooo good.:blush:


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 9, 2008)

great job!  

It is a challenge.  It is a challenge every day.  I think about junkfood every day.  Fortunately, I've gotten to the point now that if I eat it, I SERIOUSLY regret it!   My stomach isn't used to that anymore.

I recently started in the paramedic program.  Its taken me a couple of weeks to get back into my routine with the addition of classes three nights a week, but I have found that if I want to do something badly enough, I will make time to do it.

Keep at it CC!  You are doing great!  Just think about this... the next time you want to eat one cookie... its 45 minutes of moderate exercise just to get rid of it!  I think about that when sweets are put in front of me.

be good, be safe, be healthy!


----------



## DT4EMS (Feb 10, 2008)

Although I can't lift a car.......... I do drink Barley ( to get more "Green") I hit the gym at least 3 days per week..........

Every morning I get up I do a dumbell complex and 100 push ups and 100 crunches........... then I teach combatives 3 nights per week.

At every base I worked for the past 7 years I brought my own weight bench and weights to work out with. Sometimes I was able to motivate a "few" to lift too.

I think staying mobile keeps me young


----------

